# Quiz: Are You Mind, Body, or Spirit?



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2009)

Are You Mind, Body, or Spirit?

_*You Are Mind* 
If you dream it, then you can do it. You are very mentally sharp and strong.
You enjoy challenging yourself both at work and with studies. You love mastering difficult tasks.

You thrive in new environments, even stressful ones. You are able to study everything objectively.

You have a upbeat attitude, and won't be deterred easily. You are open minded and optimistic about the future.  _


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2009)

*You Are Mind *

_If you dream it, then you can do it. You are very mentally sharp and strong._
_You enjoy challenging yourself both at work and with studies. You love mastering difficult tasks._

_You thrive in new environments, even stressful ones. You are able to study everything objectively._
_You have a upbeat attitude, and won't be deterred easily. You are open minded and optimistic about the future._


----------



## NicNak (Mar 29, 2009)

*You Are Spirit  *

You are resilient, hopeful, and inspiring. You have a lot of emotional, physical, and mental energy.
You nurture and nourish yourself. You know that you need fulfillment and downtime if you want to be your best.

You stay present in every moment. You don't allow yourself to be distracted or flustered.
You appreciate the life you have been given. You embrace all that is beautiful in the world.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 29, 2009)

*You Are Mind  *

If you dream it, then you can do it. You are very mentally sharp and strong.
You enjoy challenging yourself both at work and with studies. You love mastering difficult tasks.

You thrive in new environments, even stressful ones. You are able to study everything objectively. You have a upbeat attitude, and won't be deterred easily. You are open minded and optimistic about the future.


----------



## Andy (Mar 30, 2009)

You Are Spirit
You are resilient, hopeful, and inspiring. You have a lot of emotional, physical, and mental energy.
You nurture and nourish yourself. You know that you need fulfillment and downtime if you want to be your best.

You stay present in every moment. You don't allow yourself to be distracted or flustered.
You appreciate the life you have been given. You embrace all that is beautiful in the world.


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2009)

*You Are Mind  * 

If you dream it, then you can do it. You are very mentally sharp and strong.
You enjoy challenging yourself both at work and with studies. You love mastering difficult tasks.

You thrive in new environments, even stressful ones. You are able to study everything objectively.
You have a upbeat attitude, and won't be deterred easily. You are open minded and optimistic about the future.


----------



## HBas (Mar 30, 2009)

You Are Mind  

If you dream it, then you can do it. You are very mentally sharp and strong.
You enjoy challenging yourself both at work and with studies. You love mastering difficult tasks.

You thrive in new environments, even stressful ones. You are able to study everything objectively.
You have a upbeat attitude, and won't be deterred easily. You are open minded and optimistic about the future.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 30, 2009)

*You Are Spirit*


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 30, 2009)

*You Are Mind*


----------

